
EventBus: Simplify communication in Android apps - andreas-schrade
http://www.andreas-schrade.de/2015/11/28/android-how-to-use-the-greenrobot-eventbus/
======
laveur
I use EventBus at work. Can't say enough good things about it! Having spent
most of my career writing iPhone apps EventBus is Android's equivalent of
NSNotificationCenter, allow for sending of broadcast messages between
components within the app.

~~~
andreas-schrade
That's true. Also, the EventBus is very robust and speeds up software
development a lot.

